# Does the earlier the ears go up mean better genes?



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

My male Phoenix' ears were up at 9.5-10 weeks and I hear some pups on here don't have solid firm ears until as late as 6 months. Is this due to overbreeding and/or crap lines? Or is it all dependent on your particular pup and their environment? Does the ears going up early mean anything for the future of the dog?

Just curious because the age varies so greatly regarding firm pointed ears.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My boy was a rescue, poorly bred, and confiscated from cocaine dealers. His ears were up and stayed up at 10 weeks, earlier than the rest of the litter. So I'm not sure genes have as much to do with it as the individual dog cause his genes were crap near as I can tell from all the medical problems the entire litter suffered from. And,the breeders were certainly far from stellar. The cartilage in his ears was really strong but Raina's ears were up in the first picture I saw of her at 11-12 weeks while she was still in Germany and she has soft cartilage in her ears. They are like rubber they are so soft. Never had a problem with hers standing up even through teething.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My first GSD had large heavy ears. They were not all the way up until he was 5 months. Kaleb ears were up when I got him. He was three months, but his ears are not as sturdy. They are up and will stay up, but Riley had really strong sturdy ears. It's hard to explain. 

Kaleb's eares are great, just fine. I just notice that difference.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Everyone commented on how fast my late GSD's ears went up (they were up at 7 weeks and up solid at 8 weeks when I took him home)....I lost that dog to multiple *genetic* health issues at 1.5 years old...so no...I personally wouldn't equate good ears=good genetics....


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Everyone commented on how fast my late GSD's ears went up (they were up at 7 weeks and up solid at 8 weeks when I took him home)....I lost that dog to multiple *genetic* health issues at 1.5 years old...so no...I personally wouldn't equate good ears=good genetics....


I lost Riley to genetic issues too.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, and sorry for your losses  What genetic issues caused the early passing?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine was cardiac, hips, and renal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Showlines tend to have larger/heavier ears than most working lines. And they also have a thicker coat and larger bone which may play into the weight of the ear leather. 
Many working line pups have ears up at 5 weeks, then they go down again til about 10 weeks. My male pups ears were up before I brought him home. I never got to enjoy the wonky ear stage!

I do know though, that many SL breeders have a regiment for helping ears to stand, so they are breeding dogs that do have softer ears. The more often those with soft ears are bred, the chances that the lines will be consistently needing help to strengthen them. You can tell by looking at some dogs that their earset is not natural. Something to think about when choosing a breeder?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola is from an awesome breeder with great breeding lines and her ears aren't up. She's 13 weeks


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Ares1 said:


> Thanks for the replies, and sorry for your losses  What genetic issues caused the early passing?


 Myasthenia Gravis and severe mega E, which is a side effect. Possibly vets that were looking for anything else it could be, because young dogs don't normally get that disease. He was at the vets on an IV for four days and had pneumonia really bad. It was a terrible thing and I have changed vets. I don't think they would ever intend to make a dog worse, but they could not diagnose him correctly and he deteriorated quickly.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The latest any of my gsd's ears went up was 12 weeks. They never dropped again even while teething.. I have always had dogs with good ear leather. WHile it may or may not be genetic, if you breed to weak eared dogs, you have the chance to get weak ears..


----------



## AYB2014 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## AYB2014 (May 19, 2020)

AYB2014 said:


> View attachment 559717


This is my girl Jada.She has had her ears up since 5 weeks.She is now 8 weeks and still up.


----------

